# Any Ideas on a clogged tub drain???



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

I ran into an old cast iron tub today that is backed up. It has no overflow and the drum trap is buried in the floor somewhere. I pulled the toilet to see if it might have a side tap on the closet elbow but it didn't. The H.O. doesn't want me to open any walls or ceilings if possible. There seems to be a relief vent on the line which is unusual for a 110 year old house. The small hand auger cant get past the drum trap, the plunger and shop vac just pull air from the relief vent, and the jet ball just fills the vent up. I'm guessing it is a copper drain line or maybe even a lead one like the closet ell. Please help!!!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Some of these guys go for the kenetic ram. I've never used one so can't offer more than hear say.


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Some of these guys go for the kenetic ram. I've never used one so can't offer more than hear say.


I got the boss man to get one today, it will be in tomorrow and i will be returning to see if it works. I will keep you updated. I just wanted to see if any one suggested that actually so i hope it works.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Rotherberger Ropump which Ron has been recommending seems pretty popular these days.

http://www.rothenberger.com/en/prod...nt/force-pump-cleaner-ropumpr-super-plus.html

Mark


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i used my kinetic on a bathtub stoppage earlier today and it hit it no problem, kid crapped in the tub and clogged it  kinda a crappy way to break in a new tool :laughing: is there a vent through the roof for the tub? if so send your snake down there, we clear some hard to get to stoppages through the vent if it's past the trap


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> i used my kinetic on a bathtub stoppage earlier today and it hit it no problem, kid crapped in the tub and clogged it  kinda a crappy way to break in a new tool :laughing: is there a vent through the roof for the tub? if so send your snake down there, we clear some hard to get to stoppages through the vent if it's past the trap


I wouldn't get on that roof, its a tile roof and super steep, and like 35 feet off the ground, and on top of all of that have you heard of the weather here in illinois recently, snow, ice, more snow, and did i mention ice??


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

ya, no bueno :no: hope the kinetic works for ya, good luck! wear eye protection and don't smile, sometimes it likes to spray back :nerd: start off with a few pumps and work up the pressure gradually if its not clearing


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you not block the vent then plunge the tub?


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

DUDES!!!!! I am now a huge fan of the kinetic water ram.... I was so curious to see how this thing worked, I actually took the brass cleanout cap off of the soil stack in the basement and had my assistant hold a small friar scoop in the cleanout to see what the water ram would actually clear out of the drain line. I filled the tub up about half way and pumped it up to 15 psi and let loose. I knew all was well when i seen the little tornado... The friar strainer caught two clumps of hair and lots of sludgy build up that was the shape of the 1.5 inch lead or copper line. I called the supply house and ordered two more for the other trucks.
Case closed..........................:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wiat till you get one of those in the hands of an apprentice.:yes:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

??? if the pipe is old, wont it just blow a hole in it and make a huge mess? or blow a trap off a tub in a ceiling i have never used one.




falloutman22 said:


> DUDES!!!!! I am now a huge fan of the kinetic water ram.... I was so curious to see how this thing worked, I actually took the brass cleanout cap off of the soil stack in the basement and had my assistant hold a small friar scoop in the cleanout to see what the water ram would actually clear out of the drain line. I filled the tub up about half way and pumped it up to 15 psi and let loose. I knew all was well when i seen the little tornado... The friar strainer caught two clumps of hair and lots of sludgy build up that was the shape of the 1.5 inch lead or copper line. I called the supply house and ordered two more for the other trucks.
> Case closed..........................:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ranman said:


> ??? if the pipe is old, wont it just blow a hole in it and make a huge mess? or blow a trap off a tub in a ceiling i have never used one.


I'm with ya ranman. It seems risky.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Try this stuff :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

ranman said:


> ??? if the pipe is old, wont it just blow a hole in it and make a huge mess? or blow a trap off a tub in a ceiling i have never used one.


Actually I had one years ago and thought the something but what it does is send a shockwave down the pipe not blow it out with pressure 
It works on hair ball stoppages but not on like greased up lines

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

assistant. he has an assistant not an apprentice. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is great to hear, might have to add one to my collection. I hear the downside is when you don't make a good seal, and it blows back out, and on the walls.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2011)

*Tub drain*

Had good luck w/ Hurcules Chemicals "Glug" drain cleaner. Daughter cleaned out hamster cage cedar shavings in slop sink, then wife cleaned brushes in same. After a week of discuss, bailed out and poked Glug down drain and it cleared it!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Indie said:


> That is great to hear, might have to add one to my collection. I hear the downside is when you don't make a good seal, and it blows back out, and on the walls.


Oh the not smiling is definitely the way to go

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Had good luck w/ Hurcules Chemicals "Glug" drain cleaner. Daughter cleaned out hamster cage cedar shavings in slop sink, then wife cleaned brushes in same. After a week of discuss, bailed out and poked Glug down drain and it cleared it!


 
Oh, you've got to be fuggin kidding me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Had good luck w/ Hurcules Chemicals "Glug" drain cleaner. Daughter cleaned out hamster cage cedar shavings in slop sink, then wife cleaned brushes in same. After a week of discuss, bailed out and poked Glug down drain and it cleared it!


 



Yeah, Glug works so good, you can sell your drain cleaning equipment and just carry some Hercules glug on the truck.....:laughing:


----------



## Squeak TN (Feb 8, 2011)

falloutman22 said:


> I ran into an old cast iron tub today that is backed up. It has no overflow and the drum trap is buried in the floor somewhere. I pulled the toilet to see if it might have a side tap on the closet elbow but it didn't. The H.O. doesn't want me to open any walls or ceilings if possible. There seems to be a relief vent on the line which is unusual for a 110 year old house. The small hand auger cant get past the drum trap, the plunger and shop vac just pull air from the relief vent, and the jet ball just fills the vent up. I'm guessing it is a copper drain line or maybe even a lead one like the closet ell. Please help!!!!


First time on here. Hope u got it fixed by now, though 4 future cases I've capped an plugged off all openings that I had too 2 force clog out! Also I always carry a Zip It tool on d truck it works good for hair in tubs, showers, etc... It's sometimes fixes d problem quick without resulting too taking trap an drain loose first!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Squeak TN said:


> First time on here. Hope u got it fixed by now, though 4 future cases I've capped an plugged off all openings that I had too 2 force clog out! Also I always carry a Zip It tool on d truck it works good for hair in tubs, showers, etc... It's sometimes fixes d problem quick without resulting too taking trap an drain loose first!


 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

ranman said:


> ??? if the pipe is old, wont it just blow a hole in it and make a huge mess? or blow a trap off a tub in a ceiling i have never used one.


Heres the deal, you start off pumping it up to ten psi and work your way up in 5psi increments untill it goes. In this case with a soldered in drumtrap i wasnt worried so much about blowing any thing apart. I had also exhausted all other options with the exception of the water ram and tearing the ceiling out in the floor below. With the new style pvc piping obviously a small hand auger through an overflow/cleanout will easily clear the blockage. Get a water ram!!! You will find a need for it eventually...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

falloutman22 said:


> Get a water ram!!! You will find a need for it eventually...


I never needed one yet...

Like I said the Sawzall does a great job of cleaning them.... :thumbup:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Had good luck w/ Hurcules Chemicals "Glug" drain cleaner. Daughter cleaned out hamster cage cedar shavings in slop sink, then wife cleaned brushes in same. After a week of discuss, bailed out and poked Glug down drain and it cleared it!


Keep using those chemical drain cleaners and your fixtures can look like this one I unclogged on Saturday.










I bet they wished they had called me first now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> Keep using those chemical drain cleaners and your fixtures can look like this one I unclogged on Saturday.
> 
> I bet they wished they had called me first now.


Yea it makes polished brass look oh so fine...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I make great money on Tub & Shower change outs. :thumbup:


----------

